
History of Hamburger and Menu - steffisekar
https://medium.com/@steffi.Netizen/an-icon-ic-story-of-hamburger-and-menu-61c5005d792a
======
bgdkbtv
Somewhat unrelated to this article, but there was once a post about mobile
navigation menu. The post was by a UK web dev company, and they talked about
how they created a mobile navigation which is located at the bottom of
viewport, and when clicking a hamburger menu at the bottom it would trigger a
slide out menu.

I I've been looking for that post or that company's website for months now but
can't find it.

Does anyone remember or have any idea who it was?

